# Malt Angels Pup Available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a cute pupperoo.

http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/Puppies/index.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beauty! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that photo is just a general photo, not of the actual available puppy (though I could be wrong). It says she has a girl & boy as of May 11th.


----------

